# ND Spring Turkey Season Set



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*ND Spring Turkey Season Set*

The state Game and Fish Department is offering 6,640 wild turkey licenses for the spring hunting season, down 495 from 2009. The 7 percent decrease is a result of poor turkey production in the badlands units of western North Dakota.

The number of hunting units is reduced from 29 to 22, after several smaller units in the eastern part of the state were combined into larger units. The number of units and unit boundaries now coincides with the fall season.

Unit 21 (most of Hettinger and Adams counties) will remain closed in 2010 due to lack of turkeys in the unit.

Successful spring turkey applicants must purchase a 2010-11 hunting license, as last year's 2009-10 licenses expire March 31. In addition to the spring turkey license, hunters must have a fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate, and a general game and habitat license. Also, hunters ages 16 and older must possess a small game license, or combination license.

First-time spring turkey hunters ages 15 or younger are eligible to receive one spring license valid for the regular hunting season in a specific unit. To be eligible, the youth hunter must be 15 or younger on opening day of spring turkey season, and have never received a spring turkey license in North Dakota.

Spring turkey applicants can apply online, or print an application, at the Game and Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov. Applications can also be submitted by calling (800) 406-6409.

Application forms will also be available by Jan. 29 at most license vendors, county auditors and Game and Fish offices. The deadline for applying is Feb. 10. Online or phone applications must be logged before midnight that day.

Spring turkey licenses are available only to North Dakota residents. The spring turkey season opens April 10 and continues through May 16.


----------

